# Miller's Pond 7/3/10



## Trev (Jul 3, 2010)

Great day over at Miller's.
Mike rode directly into a tree and taco'd his front tire.
I OTB'd off the end of a log ride, not sure why I didn't dismount it yet.
Tim fell off a 5' rock.
Austin broke a pedal.
Place eats bikes n bike engines.
Awesome ride.
Waiting for the video(s) to get posted.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome ride.  Such a perfect trail in every way. 

Ended up finding someone with a wrench.  So i threw a different pedal on, and did our loop over again.  Cranked it out XC style and did the whole loop in about 45-50 minutes.  Did that big roller next to the log in the hole (the spot where we tried to fix my pedal).  Really wasn't that bad, just a bit bumpy.  

Can't wait to see the carnage in the video.



mondeo said:


> Hey, I already told you guys I was only going for the Austin stupidity factor, you don't have to rub it in.



...And it turns out that I am the only who doesn't wreck.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

Still working on the vid, should be up by tonight. Some great crash footage, too bad Trev got about 5 second of video of the ground as was falling off that rock. Nice bruise on my leg from that fall but other wise fine. 

My only regrets for the day were whimpping  out on the skinnie dismount after Trev's.....ummmmmm.....attempt. And not hitting the roller next to log in a crack. I'm very please that I was able to complete the DH skinny, to mondeo tree drop to skinnie triple threat. It wasn't easy for me to hit that drop right after Mondeo sacrificed his bike to the Miller's god on that very drop.

I give Mondeo a ton of credit for yesterday. Right off the bat he had a sketchy drop attempt the he just barley saved and ended up in the brush. I probably would have laid off drops the rest of the day had it been me. A little bit latter he went right at another drop with similar results....almost an instant reply of drop #1. I would have definitely called it quits by then. But not Mike. Drop #3, a tough approach to a mini gap with a nice tranny. Mike goes for it, looked good in the air, landed really smooth, but for the 3rd time in a row ended up in the trees. The footage is AWSOME! Very glad you didn't get hurt!


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Still working on the vid, should be up by tonight. Some great crash footage, too bad Trev got about 5 second of video of the ground as was falling off that rock. Nice bruise on my leg from that fall but other wise fine.


Ya sorry about that.. I hit the rec button to stop recording and ummm..  ooops..  good fall though.. solid 4' fall 



MR. evil said:


> My only regrets for the day were whimpping  out on the skinnie dismount after Trev's.....ummmmmm.....attempt. And not hitting the roller next to log in a crack. I'm very please that I was able to complete the DH skinny, to mondeo tree drop to skinnie triple threat. It wasn't easy for me to hit that drop right after Mondeo sacrificed his bike to the Miller's god on that very drop.



Ya, that roller you speak of, in pictures, looks totally 'easy'. Standing on top of that roller, looking down, looks insane 

The skinny there though, looks like a bit o fun as well.



MR. evil said:


> I give Mondeo a ton of credit for yesterday. Right off the bat he had a sketchy drop attempt the he just barley saved and ended up in the brush. I probably would have laid off drops the rest of the day had it been me. A little bit latter he went right at another drop with similar results....almost an instant reply of drop #1. I would have definitely called it quits by then. But not Mike. Drop #3, a tough approach to a mini gap with a nice tranny. Mike goes for it, looked good in the air, landed really smooth, but for the 3rd time in a row ended up in the trees. The footage is AWSOME! Very glad you didn't get hurt!



I was psyched when I saw him hit that drop and remain stable in air. It isn't a huge drop, but he had it perfect. Just... well.. needed to turn a bit at the end 


That first roller drop combo, I like a lot. Though I punked out on the roller, it isn't that difficult, I just am not used to standing at the top of a roller, dropping in and at the same time organizing my feet and stance etc. Probably just over thinking it as usual.

My dismount on the tree ride was hilarious. Really, I got a little brusied up from it apparently.. lol..  however I should have done a drop to the right/left but I was being a bit persistant with myself and wanted to get over the ass end of it.  -- Too fast, too low of a gear == nothing to lift the front tire with == splended OTB.

I did ride that log though  good stuff !

We have some good crashes to see on this vid. Looking forward to it 

Looking forward to hitting Miller's again ASAP !


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2010)

Video won't be up until tomorrow. Randi still has a few finishing touches to put on it.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 3, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I give Mondeo a ton of credit for yesterday. Right off the bat he had a sketchy drop attempt the he just barley saved and ended up in the brush. I probably would have laid off drops the rest of the day had it been me. A little bit latter he went right at another drop with similar results....almost an instant reply of drop #1. I would have definitely called it quits by then. But not Mike. Drop #3, a tough approach to a mini gap with a nice tranny. Mike goes for it, looked good in the air, landed really smooth, but for the 3rd time in a row ended up in the trees. The footage is AWSOME! Very glad you didn't get hurt!


One might think that I missed the message on the first one, and the stronger message on the second. I really don't know what happened on the first drop. Thought I landed it fine, just feet immediately off the pedals upon landing. Seat being too high doesn't seem like it would do that. Second one, should've bailed before I got there, not enough speed. Third one, didn't notice the immediate turn until I was 5 feet from the tree.

I really don't know how I got out of that without anything more than a scratch - and I'm not sure those were even from that incident.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2010)

Here it is, sorry you had to wait so long but Randi kept tweaking it. 

http://vimeo.com/13079891


----------



## mondeo (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, quite good. My old avatar had gotten a bit moldy.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 8, 2010)

interesting riding, err crashing.

who's in the orange shirt?  is that austin?  good job whoever it was.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> interesting riding, err crashing.
> 
> who's in the orange shirt?  is that austin?  good job whoever it was.



Austin and I were both wearing Orange-ish colored shirts.

Scum ball beard and good riding = Austin
White fork and so-so riding = Tim

One of the follow behind segements on the log is actully me.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 8, 2010)

looks like stupid fun


----------

